# Happy Freakin' New Year...vent!



## m3cop (May 22, 2010)

For those of you that know me a little I am pretty upbeat person and even am so on the job! I try to stay positive even when things are pretty low. I have had a decent 8 years in my department, with a few minor ups and downs, but have been pretty happy overall. 
Well last month I got written up for a SILLY uniform violation (pm me if you want to know how silly). Then last night I got forced to work till 8pm, causing me to miss plans with my family... only to find out at 8pm that I am really forced to midnight...hahaha we screwed you :tounge_smile:!!! 
Now this morning a lil princess runs a red light, can't figure out how to pull to the side of the road in a traffic free wide area, then starts yelling and being argumentative with me! I try to be professional, and she call me a "miserable fucking cunt". Who gets in trouble- I do!!!! Happy freaking New Year!!!! Slowing being changed from UPBEAT to BEAT down!:stomp::stomp::stomp:
Hope you all had a better New Year...off to find my happy place:wink_smile:
______________________________________________________________________________________
Edited to add- Oh ya, got bypassed for Sgt position prior to this happening too- yippie!!!


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Well look on the bright side, (which you seem to do) It can only gt better from here.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Traditionally I have found that every one gets their time in the BS barrel. I say do your damnedest to try and fly under the radar for a while until it all blows over. My motivation for just smiling and walking away from a boss is from Clint Eastwood in Heartbreak Ridge, *"Dont give the prick the satisfaction!"*


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

my lovely wife has escaped the citizen complaint bull shit for nearly eight years. By contrast, I had about eight complaints the first year. They were all B.S. but they are never fun, especially when a PS taking these complaints can't pull his or her head out of their ass long enough to realize that the complaint is being filed by someone who is just bitter about getting a cite.


----------



## m3cop (May 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone...I really am trying not to complaint but lack of sleep and patience today have made me slip a little. To top it all off I looked on our union board today and saw that three out of four officers at a call got commendations...guess who didn't get one:wavespin: hmmmm....


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

m3cop said:


> Thanks everyone...I really am trying not to complaint but lack of sleep and patience today have made me slip a little. To top it all off I looked on our union board today and saw that three out of four officers at a call got commendations...guess who didn't get one:wavespin: hmmmm....


I wanna work next to you!! I'm guessing at this point I could punch someone in the face ON CAMERA and you would get blames for it!!!!!!!

LMAO!! Sorry trying to make a funny.....


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

fra444 said:


> I wanna work next to you!! I'm guessing at this point I could punch someone in the face ON CAMERA and you would get blames for it!!!!!!!
> 
> LMAO!! Sorry trying to make a funny.....


I'd be careful. She is angry enough at this point to do the punching. Might be you that gets punched by her, and she knows enough to do it OFF Camera:wink_smile:


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

My first FTOs told me you're bound to get complaints if you do your job right. People are never happy with whatever you stop them for, whether you give them a break or not.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Seems like that is the way the tide is turning. Instead of commendations, retirements and transfers- Personnel Orders are starting to be all disciplinary action. Nothing to see here but Doom and Gloom.... On this side of the fence we are guilty until proven innocent....


----------



## m3cop (May 22, 2010)

Oh well, people always told me that you will eventually get beaten down by administration but I didn't believe it. Gonna keep my chin up and keep doing what I am doing because I know I am doing a good job :smug: (patting self on back lol). It just kills me that I feel like I do twice the work (I do the job and a bunch of community service stuff for them and never get thanks for it) and they think I am half as good- WTF!!!


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

Yes, continue to do do what you do, how you do it .. for yourself, for your pride in the job, for those who DO quietly respect what you do. It all comes around .... don't let it get to you!


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

We all get those days where we seem to be the target of everyones aggression. I personally in my 30 years have had MANY of those days. Mostly it's with my bosses... It's hard over the holidays, when we HAVE to work, to deal with a douchebag like that. On any given day you would have shrugged it off. But to be forced, tired, AND have it be the holidays pushes our buttons. Keep a low profile for a while. It'll get better. You/We are better than that and you'll overcome this. Remebner this is 30 years speaking here. :smug: 
I was at the hospital with my wife two weeks ago, called in to use a sick day and it was denied. Now my wife is recovering from cancer. She was having a bad day. You dont think that I wasn't PISSED! I stayed clear of the boss and the public that day. We've all been there. But we overcome it cuz we have to.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Sick Day denied, that would be the day...


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing. How do they deny you a sick day?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

DoD102 said:


> I was at the hospital with my wife two weeks ago, called in to use a sick day and it was denied. Now my wife is recovering from cancer. She was having a bad day. You dont think that I wasn't PISSED! I stayed clear of the boss and the public that day. We've all been there. But we overcome it cuz we have to.


That's just awful. How can someone not understand your need for the time off? Actually I know, I've worked with that kind of person. I once had another manager tell me I should terminate a girl for calling in sick for 4 days becasue her son had 105 degree fever and the ER doctors couldn't figure out what was causing it so the poor kid kept rebounding back to the ER. Prayers for your wife for a speedy recovery. May karma come back at any person who can't understand why someone needs to take a sick day for family.


----------



## m3cop (May 22, 2010)

Thank you for putting it into perspective for me- I pray that your wife has a quick recovery and I curse the a-hole who denied your sick day!
I am trying to take your advice but laying low is not working. On the night that I got forced had a situation on the desk that needed to be followed up at the mall (people never should have come to station anyway) so I sent another officer. Well that officer writes up his report that I basically blew off the call. Guess who was called to explain their actions?..:wavespin:.


DoD102 said:


> We all get those days where we seem to be the target of everyones aggression. I personally in my 30 years have had MANY of those days. Mostly it's with my bosses... It's hard over the holidays, when we HAVE to work, to deal with a douchebag like that. On any given day you would have shrugged it off. But to be forced, tired, AND have it be the holidays pushes our buttons. Keep a low profile for a while. It'll get better. You/We are better than that and you'll overcome this. Remebner this is 30 years speaking here. :smug:
> I was at the hospital with my wife two weeks ago, called in to use a sick day and it was denied. Now my wife is recovering from cancer. She was having a bad day. You dont think that I wasn't PISSED! I stayed clear of the boss and the public that day. We've all been there. But we overcome it cuz we have to.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Some days you get the job, other days the job gets you M3. You know what I say? Fuck 'em, continue to carry on just as you've always done and pretty soon they will find a new target to fuck with, they always do. The trick is to not be that target.

And I would have told the fella who denied me a sick day that he was in violation of FMLA and that it wasn't a request.

For once, I'd like to see at the bottom of a complaint form "Signed under pains and penalties of perjury" and see how many shitheads actually follow through with these unfounded complaints.


----------



## m3cop (May 22, 2010)

Geez...I just reread some of my posts and sound like such a whiney lil turd!!! I blame it on the HORMONES!!!! :smug: SORRY EVERONE...NOW YOU SEE WHAT MY HUBBY HAS TO PUT UP WITH LOL:teeth_smile:!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

m3cop said:


> Geez...I just reread some of my posts and sound like such a whiney lil turd!!! I blame it on the HORMONES!!!! :smug: SORRY EVERONE...NOW YOU SEE WHAT MY HUBBY HAS TO PUT UP WITH LOL:teeth_smile:!


I wouldn't say that. You come across as one of those people. What do they call them? Oh yeah, nice. The problem with nice people is that they just seem to let everything slide until one day they just blow and when they do it's usually nuclear. Those of us who aren't what you might call nice are constantly telling the people that piss us off where to stick it and how to get it in there. Think of it like a volcano, some of us are like Mt. Kilauea (constantly letting off steam) and others are like Mt. St. Helens (they don't blow often, but good luck to you if you're in their path when they do).:teeth_smile:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I figure if people are going to think youre an asshole anyways...why dissapoint them:smug:


----------



## m3cop (May 22, 2010)

Thanks!!! You are completely right- guess I need to let off steam alot more often...or my husband is going to have some expensive pedicure and massage bills from my attempts to relieve stress!


HistoryHound said:


> I wouldn't say that. You come across as one of those people. What do they call them? Oh yeah, nice. The problem with nice people is that they just seem to let everything slide until one day they just blow and when they do it's usually nuclear. Those of us who aren't what you might call nice are constantly telling the people that piss us off where to stick it and how to get it in there. Think of it like a volcano, some of us are like Mt. Kilauea (constantly letting off steam) and others are like Mt. St. Helens (they don't blow often, but good luck to you if you're in their path when they do).:teeth_smile:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

m3cop said:


> Thanks!!! You are completely right- guess I need to let off steam alot more often...or my husband is going to have some expensive* pedicure and massage* bills from my attempts to relieve stress!


You are sending me to a spa?:redcarded:

Just kidding, I'm on it.


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

USMCMP5811 said:


> This is why I no longer give breaks. I got a CC a while back after a MV stop that I cut the douche a break. Could have locked him up for 90/10 (didn't have his out of state lic in his possession)


hmmm......sounds like a Rhode Island driver.......complain, complain, complain. Deflect responsiblilty...........everyone but me.:banghead:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I will never forget a woman who complained that I was too rigid and did not smile at her when I handed her a rather sizeable speeding citation.
Silly me, I figured if I had given her a toothy grin, she would interpret it as going "Ha ha, gotcha douchebag."

So there I am trying not to make it appear like I enjoyed tucking one up her ass, and all she wanted me to do was smile and maybe give her a hug. Bad cop, no donut!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

8 years? You're still in the infancy of your career....trust me, it's just downhill from where you are right now.

Stay professional and emotionless....when you hand that CMVI with the huge fine to the operator, very cooly and professionally explain their rights and responsibilities in regards to payment or appeal. Don't allow yourself to be drawn into a debate about the validity of the stop, or the decision to write a CMVI. Say "You have 20 days to pay or appeal, any questions?" If they're still yelling and screaming, bid them a good day/night and walk away. Your legal obligations are fulfilled. If the stop was especially contentious, consider writing a non-criminal report about the encounter, or document it in your notebook, or on the back of the citation.

One last thing.....don't take it personally. The lack of desire for people to take responsibility for their own actions is at an all-time high right now. Hopefully that will change with the incoming non-Socialist Congress, but we can't rely on that. Do the job to the best of your ability, within the parameters of your training/judgment, and chances are you're not going to be fired/successfully sued.

Yet.


----------

